# Help!!



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 16, 2010)

Right, im in need of any bright ideas that might sway my doc to induce me at 37 weeks and not 38, id like it done tomo like but as the baby aint technically "cooked" til 37 well I suppose. 
Im having the worst week so far, Im stressed and worried all because of my recent blood sugars, which are showing no signs of improvement!! 
On sunday for example i had a blood sugar of 11 which ended up taking 28 units to correct and it came down 4 hours later but it was slower than watching paint dry!! 
my bms are happy to sit on 7.8 - 9.5 ish in the recent week, which is a big change to my usual 4.5 I am taking so much more insulin compared to last week! end result aint really making it worth it if u get wat i mean lol 
wouldnt it be better to end the troubles at 37 weeks as opposed to 38? I am so fed up now and the weirdest thing is that when im on say 6.9 im real thirsty and feel like my blood is sky high, and i know this is coz of the tight control my body has become used to over last 8 month! So surely if it affecting me so badly it cant be good for my wee baby? who knows (no me thats for sure) 
So fed up now just want my baby here already lol xx


----------



## bev (Feb 16, 2010)

I very much doubt you can 'trick' any doctor into inducing before 38 weeks - unless of course you think the baby is at risk. I do understand your worries, but i think it is better for baby to cook until 38 weeks as the lungs are stronger etc..Sorry - I know this isnt what you want to hear!

Obviously if your levels go off the scale - then contact your consultant as this isnt good for the baby or you. I am sure you will get through to next week and have a happy healthy baby in your arms! Let us know how things go and pictures please!Bev


----------



## am64 (Feb 16, 2010)

cant help really apart from good luck mummy hang on in there xxxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 16, 2010)

So u dont think that my blood sugars are too bad that they might think that they can do it sooner? Im not really used to them being so out of control, finding it hard to cope with to be honest and as i say i feel like im constantly high eventhough they aint that bad. 
I know that we get insulin resistance in late pregnancy and im 35+3 so i guess im in the firing line at the mo! I just feel really groggy with sugars like that now, I dont have ketones but prob have glucose in my urine. 
my hospital appointment is tomo again so ill see wat they say anyway. I suppose waiting another 2 and half weeks wont hurt if I keep an eye on them. 
Its just the dehydrated feeling that bothers me most to be honest!! x


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Lou!

Sorry you're feeling grot!  If you've not got ketones I honestly wouldn't be too stressed about the levels - just keep creeping the insulin ratios up! When we had our first, our obstetrician told us that diabetic mum's baby's lungs develop around 2 weeks behind "normal" mum's - hence they really don't want to deliver any earlier than they have to, as the risk balance isn't worth it. After 38 weeks for diabetics the risk of still birth goes up rather dramatically, so it's worth the risk of delivering slightly early, but around 38 weeks is the best of both worlds.  I know that's not much comfort at the mo, but hopefully you'll get some help today with your doses!  (I know my ratios are already through the roof - my breakfast ratio these days is between 5-6:1 depending on whether I got my 4am booster about right - scary!!)

Anyway, best of luck today,

Twitchy x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 20, 2010)

thought id reply eventho its yon time in the morning lol cant sleep and tv leaves much to be desired for really!! lol 
Yeah my levels are getting rediculous too i mean i should stay away from breakfast cereal in mornings but i love special k at the mo, i would usually take 8u for a normal bowl but now its 22u its sooo crazy lol I do wonder tho coz if i take 22u its maybe 8.3 an hour after but guaranteed in the following 3 hours ill crash down to 3.0!! but ur kinda caught coz taking less than 22 to avoid the hypo would mean 11/12 post breakfast which would take ages to come down on its own!! I maybe should be snacking more to compensate for the increased insulin but to be honest at 36 weeks i am finding it hard to eat a whole piece of toast without feelin full!! 
Big comitment this diabetes/pregnancy lark 

I dont reccomend chinese buffet tho, went on thursday and took shed loads of insulin b4 eating and still saw a 14 on my meter an hour or so later (the end is in sight tho) yee haaaa  

growth scan on wed again, so i shall see if the higher bms have affected her in the last two weeks or not   ill maybe be expecting a baby elephant after all lol


----------

